# Grooming a senior.



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had seniors in the past but never had this problem before. Up until now I could support a senior Hooligan on my knees when I was raking them but for some reason Ringer doesn't fit. He has a bad back so I wouldn't dare force him up and he collapses after a minute or two. I can groom everything but his rear legs. I take the Hooligans to a groomer who is very good with them, she always uses an assistant to supprt the old guys while she works with them, but I don't think he's capable of doing this very often so I try to space their appointments as far apart as possible.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

When my old boys could no longer stand during grooming, I just laid them down on their sides and just had them rotate so I could get both sides.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What a great suggestion, wish I had trained him to lay on his side when he was young. I think that will be my next project, train the three younger Hooligans to lay on their sides on command!!!


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I too groomed my "super seniors" on their sides. In addition to keeping their coats healthy, they really liked the hip massage and I could check their skin to make certain they weren't getting any pressure damage. I now have a younger group and grooming is much more of a challenge - brush comes out, four dogs vanish.


----------



## Rugs (Jul 14, 2004)

I usually don't come in here, I don't have a senior yet, but just thought I'd take a peek.

Gayle, thats what I have been doing with Biker, since he can't seem to stand for very long I just brush him while he is laying down.
The only thing is with all his fluff back there when I go to trim it it's not real even. Oh well.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'll have to start raking him in the house since he never lays on his side when he's outdoors.

THIS IS NOT A JOKE: Can anyone recommend a small shop vac that's got good suction? Mine is about 20something, falls off its wheels, is heavy, and I need a new one.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You know, we should start a thing called Working Backwards-Things to Train Young Dogs Who Will Someday Become Seniors...

Or something like that!

Like Nina doesn't potty on a leash, Kramer doesn't lay down like that for grooming (good idea), making sure they know and love ramps, getting pills in them easily (and cheaply), hand signals for when they go deaf, etc., etc., etc. Some of the things I could have possibly trained for/prepped for had I had one clue. Just one.









http://ezinearticles.com/?Choosing-a-Shop-Vac-for-Your-Small-Business&id=24202 I don't know if that will help or not! I don't know much about Shop Vacs!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Good idea Jean!
We are always so excited to train them as puppies to be nice well behaved adults, but what about all the senior ailments they get, we do need to think of those too, so we can be prepared.

I groom all my seniors laying on their sides also. Poor Jake, he hates being brushed now, and when he sees me coming with the rake and brush, he tries to get up and leave. He used to love being groomed.

I have been using ttouch with him right before I get ready to brush him, and that has helped.

Sorry Gayle, I have no idea about shop vacs, I just use my regular vac.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Jean and Tammy!!!

All my guys know to use the ramp so that's a huge benefit. Over the years they've learned from the other Hooligans and often use it. They use the stairs too.

I LOVE Pill Pockets for pills, don't know what I'd do without them. I've been able to stuff pills down their throats too when I have to except for Kelly who is worse than an angry gator when it comes to giving him pills. The last time he wasn't feeling well I had a terrible time getting his pills down him since he was refusing to eat.

But I do think I'll start training the three younger guys to lay on their sides.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i find toby has a problem standing to long to be groomed. after a minute or so of standing his gets his slplit stance going, so i support him under his lower stomach with one arm and brush the rear and tail. laying down would be the best idea, which i have also done.

debbie


----------



## amurphy (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Arycrest
> THIS IS NOT A JOKE: Can anyone recommend a small shop vac that's got good suction? Mine is about 20something, falls off its wheels, is heavy, and I need a new one.



I've had a 1 gallon Shop Vac http://www.shopvac.com/vacs/detail.asp?ID=7&HdnSource=index&StoreID= for the past couple of years and it's been great. I don't remember the last time I pulled the big one out from under the bench in the garage.


Andy


----------

